# New to forum, need advice about rigging



## manopeace (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, 
I just acquired a used '74 Chrysler Man O War which is a 15 ' sailboat with only a mainsail. Forgive my lack of knowledge of sailing terms. The sail is apparently loose footed and I am trying to figure out the best way to attach the aft corner of the sail to the boom. The fore part of the boom attaches to the mast with a U shaped gooseneck and 2 ropes that go down through 2 cleets. There is a grommet on the clew of the sail with a small rope attached. There is a shackle on the boom. Not sure what the original rigging was supposed to look like. Don't know if it is best to just tie the line to the shackle or if another piece of hardware should be added. Tying the rope to the shackle is difficult when trying to keep the boat headed into the wind to keep the sail from luffing. The rest of the sail is attached to the mast by a sleeve so it is not possible to haul it up after attaching to the boom. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The aft corner of the sail is the 'clew' and the line that attaches it to the end of the boom is called the 'out haul'. 
Here is a great reference on small boat rigging: Rigging Small Sailboats - Title page

Here is some info specific to your Chrysler Man O'War: Chrysler Man-O-War Owner's Manual


----------

